# DIY: 2000 Jetta 2.0 Seafoam



## ColWalk06 (May 30, 2009)

I Seafoam'd my car today and decided to make a little DIY video.
Here's the link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v..._page


----------



## vrcabby (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: DIY: 2000 Jetta 2.0 Seafoam (ColWalk06)*

does this accually help? is it safe?


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrcabby* »_does this accually help? is it safe?


It helps depending on how clean the engine is already, and no it's harmless.


----------



## Oranrado (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: DIY: 2000 Jetta 2.0 Seafoam (ColWalk06)*

Nicely done!


----------



## ColWalk06 (May 30, 2009)

*Re: DIY: 2000 Jetta 2.0 Seafoam (vrcabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrcabby* »_does this accually help? is it safe?


Oh it helps a lot. You notice a difference immediately. My steering wheel used to vibrate a little when I was idling and after I did this is doesn't at all. It just removes all the carbon build up in the engine.
It is safe.


----------



## seattle111 (Jul 17, 2008)

I have no idea what your talking about so ill check it out.
I hope to god you dont have any ****ty music playing though.


----------



## ColWalk06 (May 30, 2009)

*Re: (seattle111)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seattle111* »_I have no idea what your talking about so ill check it out.
I hope to god you dont have any ****ty music playing though.


Funny you say that........


----------



## joshsjetta (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: DIY: 2000 Jetta 2.0 Seafoam (ColWalk06)*

Nice DIY. I think I know what I am doing this weekend


----------



## ColWalk06 (May 30, 2009)

*Re: DIY: 2000 Jetta 2.0 Seafoam (joshsjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joshsjetta* »_Nice DIY. I think I know what I am doing this weekend









Hahaha thanks. Good luck with yours!


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Any knowledge of this and safety with a centrifical supercharger?


----------



## ColWalk06 (May 30, 2009)

*Re: (McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McNeil* »_Any knowledge of this and safety with a centrifical supercharger?

I have no clue. I mean I don't think it would change the effect at all. Do it at your own risk though.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: DIY: 2000 Jetta 2.0 Seafoam (ColWalk06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ColWalk06* »_

Oh it helps a lot. You notice a difference immediately. My steering wheel used to vibrate a little when I was idling and after I did this is doesn't at all. It just removes all the carbon build up in the engine.
It is safe.

Haha... you know nothing of shakes in the steering wheel. Get some new engine mounts an watch it shake like crazy. You pulled the end of the hose off that hooks into the tee?


----------



## joshsjetta (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: DIY: 2000 Jetta 2.0 Seafoam (ColWalk06)*

Just did mine. Car seems to run smoother, especially at idle. Now I have to wait and see if it will help mpg.


----------



## zzman916 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: DIY: 2000 Jetta 2.0 Seafoam (joshsjetta)*

I did mine yesterday at 107,xxx and there was more smoke than the op's car. I did it at 80,xxx and there was more smoke at 107...I am going to now always seafoam with every spark plug change...you should change your oil and sparkplugs after you finish the tank of gas that has seafoam in it..


----------



## Alfredo_mk3 (Nov 6, 2008)

i dig that porn song http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
is there a DIY for mk3 2.0's?? mine could probably use this at 172k miles already...but since zzman916 said to change oil and spark plugs, i guess i'll wait since i jsut changed my oil and spark plugs hahah


----------



## vrcabby (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (Alfredo_mk3)*

jst got seafoam today.. ill let u guys know how she feels tomorrow


----------



## capsolo99 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: (vrcabby)*

she will feel like a kid who just got out of school for the summer.
ps downshifting is fun. A little tap on the gas to match the rpm's and you're golden


----------



## echokid98 (May 18, 2007)

hate to burst bubbles but its useless...dosent do anything but cause problems.


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (echokid98)*

i was hoping for someone doing the robot during the let it sit for 10-20 minutes part.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *echokid98* »_hate to burst bubbles but its useless...dosent do anything but cause problems.


Care to elaborate on this??? Personal experience?? Read it on the interwebs??


----------



## lagolfadel97 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (sgolf2000)*

was thinkin bout doin this, but if it causes problems







i'll pass


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *lagolfadel97* »_was thinkin bout doin this, but if it causes problems







i'll pass


It doesn't cause ANY problems if you do it right...
And just a little info I pulled from Google:
Ingredients
40-60%: Pale Oil (A petroleum lubricating or process oil refined until its color, measured by transmitted light, is straw to pale yellow. )
25-35%: Naphtha (Naptha is a common name for the industrial solvent Petroleum Ether.)
10-20%: IPA (isopropyl alcohol)
And some plain old water.
So to break it down. Naptha is industrial strength and cleans the engine parts while Pale oil lubricates parts. The Isopropyl Alcohol absorbs water and carries it out the tale pipe. Which also carries gunk with it.


----------



## capsolo99 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

almost everything I've ever seen on the innerwebs/internets points to seafoam not hurting their car in any way at all.
Every time I read something bad about it, it's usually determined that the problem existed before they seafoamed it.
At least put a can in the gas tank...it'll clean up the injectors.
I think in an earlier thread there was the idea that you could hydro-lock your engine with it.....








If you poured a ton into the intake and tried to start it, it would crank until it all got sucked/pushed out then the car would run fine...better than fine.
wow it really sounds like i'm ripping on echokid..I'm really not.










_Modified by capsolo99 at 10:42 PM 7-1-2009_


----------



## lagolfadel97 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: DIY: 2000 Jetta 2.0 Seafoam (ColWalk06)*

i see


----------



## vrcabby (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: DIY: 2000 Jetta 2.0 Seafoam (lagolfadel97)*

i seafomed yesterday n my car runs alot smoother and idles better. i have 144k im changing the oil and spark plugs tomorrow. Id recomend it.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lagolfadel97 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: DIY: 2000 Jetta 2.0 Seafoam (vrcabby)*

ok i see people tryin it with good results, my next move http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## e24ohm (Jul 5, 2009)

Seafoamed my whip around 130K to pass emissions, which I did with no problem.
Just make sure you change your oil afterwards. I think the product in seafoam breaks down the viscosity.


----------



## Layman (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (e24ohm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *e24ohm* »_Seafoamed my whip around 130K to pass emissions, which I did with no problem.
Just make sure you change your oil afterwards. I think the product in seafoam breaks down the viscosity.

That should only be a problem if you add it to the crank case.


----------



## Layman (Nov 27, 2000)

For those who are using the hoses on the TB, those are coolant hoses and, IIRC, are only used to warm the TB on cold days. I don't think you want to use those!


----------



## capsolo99 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: (Layman)*

so have I ruined my jetta? because if feels like it runs fine...ive driven it 500 miles and i havnt had any problems... I tried to use the brake booster but the car wont run with the hose off


----------



## Layman (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (capsolo99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *capsolo99* »_so have I ruined my jetta? because if feels like it runs fine...ive driven it 500 miles and i havnt had any problems... I tried to use the brake booster but the car wont run with the hose off

I'm not saying that. But if I'm right about which hose you disconnected, you may want to schedule a coolant flush soon.


----------



## vrcabby (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (Layman)*

i disconnected the tb hose but it had coolant so i decided to use the hose that goes to from the booster to the intake mani i plugged the booster cuz it wouldnt run when it was off then i had a buddy sit and hold the rpm at 1k or 1500 and thats what worked for me..


----------



## e24ohm (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (vrcabby)*

that is how it did my seafoam flush. I used the "T" joint and some gas-line tubing that was connected to a hanging bottle. I used a pair of pliers to crimp off the tubing when the engine started to run rough, while a buddy kept the engining running smooth at 1K.


----------



## capsolo99 (Dec 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

The tb hose i put it in goes straight into the tb....the tb hose I pulled off made the engine run rough so I'm assuming it's not a coolant hose... It was a vac hose because it was sucking air like crazy and there was no fluid in the hose....I'm still confused as to where there is a coolant hose on the tb?


----------



## ColWalk06 (May 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (capsolo99)*

I'm glad it's working out for everybody hahaha. I seafoamed 3 cars in the last 2 days from people seeing how it helped my car. No problems from it and it still runs nice and smooth.


----------



## Layman (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (capsolo99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *capsolo99* »_The tb hose i put it in goes straight into the tb....the tb hose I pulled off made the engine run rough so I'm assuming it's not a coolant hose... It was a vac hose because it was sucking air like crazy and there was no fluid in the hose....I'm still confused as to where there is a coolant hose on the tb?

Look at the TB. There are two hoses - one goes into the coolant tank, the other I can't recall - those are the coolant hoses.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ColWalk06)*

after i used seafoam on my old 1.8L 8v, my oil pump failed.
it was probably weak to begin with tho...


----------



## ColWalk06 (May 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_after i used seafoam on my old 1.8L 8v, my oil pump failed.
it was probably weak to begin with tho...

Yeah that doesn't sound like something Seafoam would cause.


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: DIY: 2000 Jetta 2.0 Seafoam (ColWalk06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ColWalk06* »_I Seafoam'd my car today and decided to make a little DIY video.
Here's the link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v..._page

I just tried to view the video and it has an error. Anyone else?


----------



## Alfredo_mk3 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: DIY: 2000 Jetta 2.0 Seafoam (ryangambrill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryangambrill* »_
I just tried to view the video and it has an error. Anyone else?

nope. works for me


----------



## Bizonk (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm trying to do this myself in order to pass my CA smog check. I've been unable to pull off the manifold vacuum hose and don't want to break off any fittings. Any tips for getting it off in one piece? or is there a second best line to use that may be easier to successfully remove?


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (Bizonk)*

I put seafoam into the vac line and then into the gas tank. Followed the video on youTube. I had very little smoke. 
Did I do something wrong? 
when putting the seafoam into the vac line, how high should the engine RPM's be?


----------



## mk4_2.ho (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (ryangambrill)*

did this tonight, i have a big container of seafoam. i used 11oz before it finally stalled out. i also used a different hose, much more accessible too.
on the 2.0, the little hose that goes from the intake manifold to the fpr provides vacuum. disconnect the fpr end, and have at it. this worked well as my seafoam container i used (an old tuna can which holds exactly 14oz of seafoam) was shallow and small.
i still have a misfire, BUT that's because my coil is bad. however, after doing the seafoam, the car fired RIGHT up (which it hasn't done i'm sure in YEARS). when i got her a few weeks back, she took 5-7 seconds of cranking to start. now, it's like butter. 1/2 second maybe.
man, the amount of smoke was AWESOME as i was driving down the road, i felt like a diesel...so black, looked like soot. :-D
for the record, 2000 jetta, motor re-ringed at 58k under warranty, 122k total miles.


----------



## 19vdubcabrio97 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: (mk4_2.ho)*

i seafoamed my mk3 today...used the booster vac line...it wanted to die when i pulled it off but it didnt...lol i know if i had the stock exhaust on it woulda...173000 miles...that parkin lot looked like it was on fire from all the smoke!!


----------



## e24ohm (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (mk4_2.ho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk4_2.ho* »_did this tonight, i have a big container of seafoam. i used 11oz before it finally stalled out. i also used a different hose, much more accessible too.
on the 2.0, the little hose that goes from the intake manifold to the fpr provides vacuum. disconnect the fpr end, and have at it. this worked well as my seafoam container i used (an old tuna can which holds exactly 14oz of seafoam) was shallow and small.
i still have a misfire, BUT that's because my coil is bad. however, after doing the seafoam, the car fired RIGHT up (which it hasn't done i'm sure in YEARS). when i got her a few weeks back, she took 5-7 seconds of cranking to start. now, it's like butter. 1/2 second maybe.
man, the amount of smoke was AWESOME as i was driving down the road, i felt like a diesel...so black, looked like soot. :-D
for the record, 2000 jetta, motor re-ringed at 58k under warranty, 122k total miles.
 wow, i had a neon orange color at 1000 RPM; however, when I drove the sucker It appeared as a diesel, crusing down the interstate...was fun...so i know what you mean....


----------



## sidvil (Apr 27, 2005)

the problem with this video is he's pouring seafoam in. you never pour it in, you let the vacuum suck up the fluid otherwise you risk locking up your engine.


----------



## Brijetta (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (philpayne)*

ha...i sea foamed my 2000 jetta 2.0 the other day before seeing this post.
Anyway, no problems. Actually taking a little longer to crank up, but i think i needed to change my spark plugs before doing it, and definitely now afterward.
It may be a coincidence, but my A/C even started working after i put this stuff in. It always worked when i would drive above 25-30mph, but now it even gets cold at idle. I'm definitely glad i Sea Foamed my car


----------



## skylervm (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: DIY: 2000 Jetta 2.0 Seafoam (ColWalk06)*

Just wanted to post these for anyone else wondering exactly what hoses to disconnect. I found this thread this morning and had some of the same questions others did.
The first photo shoes the hose you should disconnect from the FPR and the second zooms out a little so you can see exactly where it's at. Rather than pouring it in as the video shows, you really should disconnect the vacuum hose running to the FPR and let it slowly sip the SeaFoam.
I used about 4-5oz. and let the hose slowly sip the SeaFoam while the car idled. Shut it off for about 5-10 minutes after, started it up and revved it up / drove it until the smoke stopped.
I'm not going to say it's a massive difference, but the car definitely runs smoother and better. My check engine light is off now too.


----------



## J3TTA 2.0 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: DIY: 2000 Jetta 2.0 Seafoam (skylervm)*

seafoam is good **** people who doubt it are retarded all it is is jet fuel and cleans all your internals. Those who experience problems after using it is because they did it wrong or the seafoam exposed something that was malfunctioning on your car to begin with so in that case it is actual helpful so you can fix the problem before it gets worse


----------



## BurgerMcDo (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: DIY: 2000 Jetta 2.0 Seafoam (ColWalk06)*

Is that the same with 2003 GLS 2.0?


----------



## xxdkjj (Sep 9, 2011)

I am trying to do the seafoam in the break booster when i disconnect it the car turns off..


----------

